# I wouldn't have thought this was cost effective.



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Perhaps not but it may account for the price of timber at DIY outlets worldwide.

I’ve watch several logging shows on TV, they regularly show red cedar logs worth thousands of dollars being harvested. Choppers are often used as transport from islands and steep hill areas with no road infrastructures.

Terry


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

It has to be Kev, Columbia Helicopters use Sea Knights and Chinooks in addition to the S-61 shown in the opening sequence, helicopters aren't cheap to run (especially a Chinook), yet Columbia is a highly profitable outfit.


An old mate of mine used to fly S-61's in British Columbia.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Of course, it IS profitable but maybe not so cost effective as normal felling and transport.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Of course, it IS profitable but maybe not so cost effective as normal felling and transport.


There's the rub Kev, as my mate Gary explained to me, these felled trees are far, far away from any normal access routes, as in there are no roads at all!

To build the roads required to transport these logs would be far more expensive and disruptive than the current practice of dropping a team in by helicopter, felling the trees, transporting the trees out by helicopter, plucking the team out from the felling site and moving on elsewhere.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I dunno about over there, but I heard a few years ago that a chopper for filming was around £5k per hour, and that did not include travelling time.


----------

